
Economic Space Agency (ecsa.io) – Software  Engineer - vzenn
SF, Europe, World | Software Engineer, ML&#x2F;Algorithm &#x2F; ONSITE &#x2F; INTERNS &#x2F; REMOTE &#x2F; VISA<p>Our aim is to transform finance. We are building tools for people to operate new network technologies that will produce a radically different economy. Our first product is Sherwood. A new blockchain based crowdfinance service.<p>Sherwood is a social platform for the easy creation, use and tailoring of smart peer-to-peer financial instruments and agreements that leverage the power of the Ethereum blockchain to create secure, modular and novel interactions within and across networks of users at every scale.
Sherwood enables entirely new ways of opening joint opportunities, sharing stakes and ownerships, risks and rewards, generating a new palette of financial&#x2F;social relationships. It is a place for rapid building &amp; deployment of little DAOs.<p>Looking for: Full stack developer, with knowledge on Angular, Django (Python), and Mysql. NodeJS experience is appreciated, but not required.<p>We also have more financial instruments technology in the money market and capital market space in the pipeline. Candidates with experience of financial algorithm (or just algorithm) is encouraged too.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ecsa.io | Contact: vienna@cryptolab.net
======
vzenn
Our intention's to post it in:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12202865](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12202865)
but something's wrong, and this is what happened. Would appreciate any help.
Thanks!

